
What will health nuts eat on Super Bowl Sunday? Nuts - glaugh
http://survata.com/blog/what-will-health-nuts-eat-on-super-bowl-sunday-nuts/
======
acconrad
It's important to note that this study is based on perception of health - not
the actual nutritional substance of the product. None of these are very
healthy, with the exception of the mixed nuts, which are limited to a handful
per serving.

~~~
TillE
Most nuts (raw or dry roasted, nothing added) are just plain good for you,
even in significant quantities. They're protein, healthy fat, and fiber.

~~~
nairteashop
...and calories, unfortunately. 2 cups of peanuts and you've nearly hit the
recommended 2000 calories for the day. Nuts are certainly good for you, but
not in "significant quantities". As they say, everything in moderation.

~~~
dannypgh
Calories aren't bad for everyone.

Consuming more calories than you're expending causes you to gain weight, and
for most (but not all) people that's probably bad for you. I often supplement
small meals with large amounts of nuts and it's the calories - in the form of
fats, including many heart-protective fats - that I'm after.

I believe I'm better off getting those 2,000 calories from nuts than from,
say, meat or refined sugar. But obviously everyone's bodies and personal
health situations vary.

~~~
spo81rty
Weight gain has nothing to do with calories in calories out. It is controlled
by blood sugar and insulin. Read the book "why we get fat" about how our
bodies work if you want to learn more.

~~~
null_ptr
You get bigger if you eat more and you get smaller if you eat less. It's
important to get all of fat, carbs, and protein for a balanced diet. Not
saying that there isn't anything more to it, but for most people it really is
this simple.

~~~
beachstartup
that's like asking "why is warren buffet rich?"

answer: because his money in was greater than his money out.

doesn't really explain much, does it?

specifically, calories in/out doesn't explain: satiety, insulin resistance,
muscle anabolism/catabolism, or cravings.

there's much more to it then in/out. yes, thermodynamics applies. no, humans
are a bit more complicated than a terrarium.

------
yawz
You got to love soccer (the real football :) ) for this. Eating during matches
is not part of the culture. Actually it's all about watching the game and
cheering for your team... nothing else. (Unfortunately soccer has other quite
big cultural problems, but let's not question them here ;) ).

~~~
wavefunction
What about World Cup parties? that's the closest analog in
soccer/international football. The Superbowl is really just another secular
holiday in many ways in the USA.

I'm not really big into American football but I still go hang out with my
friends, eat lots of guacamole and chips and try to enjoy myself (come on,
it's your friends!)

At least this year one of the teams playing is the greatest American football
team to ever grace this green earth, and Seattle gets to show up so it's a
nice change of pace.

(The preceding inflammatory statement is by no means hyperbolic opinion in any
way shape or form... ;)

~~~
TillE
The closest analogue is the European Champions League final - an annual event
with a slightly higher worldwide viewership than the Superbowl.

There actually is a certain food culture within the stadiums: pies and tea in
England, bratwurst and beer in Germany. Amusingly stereotypical, but extremely
popular. For viewers at home, not really.

------
mullingitover
Chances are, if your food has any kind of brand logo on it, it's not gonna be
healthy.

------
mynameishere
Nuts and jerky are the only healthy things on that list. It's all garbage.
Really, if they had added Buffalo wings, that would be #3. Triscuits are okay.

~~~
Crito
The standard buffalo wing, fried and smothered in sauce, doesn't seem
particularly healthy to me. Good source of protein of course, but a metric
shitton of calories I'm sure.

